# Exporting From iMovie



## msmcgahhey (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope this is relevant to this forum...I produce video for a football team and we have 2 G5's that we use for non-linear editing. Each is hooked to a 4x4 switcher and DV converter which is hooked to a monitor, DVD recorder, and VCR. We have constant problems exporting video from the Mac to the VCR or anywhere but a hand-held MiniDV camera via FireWire. I had the system working again last week but now I'm having a problem exporting again. The crash report mentions Quicktime Audio and Apple Audio but I am a little out of my league beyond simply reading the report. Looking for some help.

Date/Time:      2007-03-23 13:03:42 -0700
OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: iMovie HD
Path:    /Applications/iMovie HD.app/Contents/MacOS/iMovie HD
Version: 6.0.3 (6.0.3)
PID:     475
Thread:  11

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0xff000000

Thread 11 Crashed:
0   <<00000000>> 	0xff000000 0 + 0xff000000
1   ...ickTimeComponents.component 	0x932cf9e4 _ZN43AudioContextDeferredInterruptTaskEventQueue9PreRenderEmRK14AudioTimeStampmmRK15AudioBufferList + 0x264
2   ...ickTimeComponents.component 	0x932cde08 _ZN33AudioContextDeferredInterruptTask6RenderEmRK14AudioTimeStampmmRK15AudioBufferList + 0x28
3   ...ickTimeComponents.component 	0x932cdf40 _ZN40AudioContextDeferredInterruptTaskManager27DeferredInterruptTaskHelperEPvPmPK14AudioTimeStampmmP15AudioBufferList + 0x30
4   ...pple.audio.units.Components 	0x9188897c DefaultOutputAUEntry + 0x7180
5   ...pple.audio.units.Components 	0x91884d88 DefaultOutputAUEntry + 0x358c
6   ...pple.audio.units.Components 	0x9191aa54 0x91880000 + 0x9aa54
7   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x962e6e50 CallComponent + 0x10c
8   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x962e6e50 CallComponent + 0x10c
9   ...apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 	0x93fcccc4 AudioUnitRender + 0x38
10  ...ickTimeFireWireDV.component 	0x84bca90c AudioOutputProc + 0x9c
11  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x963245d0 TimerThread + 0x11c
12  libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90024990 _pthread_body + 0x28


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 31, 2007)

Why not just make a .mov file, burn it to a DVD and then make a VCR recording of the DVD? Or is that what you're doing?


----------

